# Hard to believe these guys are all 23 or younger



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A very ecclectic sound, although the piano could use a little tuning!

http://bellevilleoutfit.com/cms/ 

Several songs will load in succession, so keep the page open!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Very interesting music... I like most of it pretty well. Never heard of them though and it does seem unusual that they are all that young and chose that genre.


----------

